# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Could you tell me what you think about the Canon A70 camera?



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

I’m thinking about getting a Canon a70 digital camera but I would like to know if anyone has had any experience/opinions about this camera. If you could tell me what you like/dislike about it that would be great. I would also like to see some pictures taken with the a70 so if you have any I would love to see them. Thanks.


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

You might also look at the A75...a more recent version of the A70. Have not had it long but so far i am impressed.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you tried typing in 'A70' into the search function? There are several existing posts that mention this camera.


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

I've had mine for a while now and I still like it, a very good camera.

Alex


----------



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jeremy S:
> I'm thinking about getting a Canon a70 digital camera but I would like to know if anyone has had any experience/opinions about this camera. If you could tell me what you like/dislike about it that would be great. I would also like to see some pictures taken with the a70 so if you have any I would love to see them. Thanks.


If you can afford a little extra, you'd be better off buying the A80. The latter suffers much less from image noise at higher ISO settings because it has a larger CCD. In other words, you can take pictures in lower light (like when you're photographing your tank without flash) without getting a "grainy" picture.


----------

